# Please help I.D. im a newbie lol



## kqui9357 (Aug 29, 2013)

theres four pictures. 2 species only. thank you for the help
[email protected]


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Looks like Micranthemum umbrosum and Polygonum sp. 'Kawagoeanum' or another polygonum species if you collected it locally, both in emersed form. Not 100% on the umbrosum ID though.

They both are starving for more light.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Definitely not Micranthemum umbrosum. First one is Lysimachia nummularia 'Aurea' and the second is indeed a Persicaria sp. (Polygonum is an old synonym of Persicaria, which is the correct genus name). Probably P. sp. 'Kawagoeanum'.


----------

